# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Gap filler for fibro walls

## snowyskiesau

Current project is to paint the back part of the house. It's fibro sheet with either fibro or timber strips over the sheet joins. Most of the timber ones are warped and no longer provide a waterproof seal. 
I was thinking of removing these joint covers and filling in the gap with some suitable weatherproof filler as I'm planning to use a textured paint (Dulux Tuscan or similar) 
Is there a recommended filler to use in this case? Or is it recommended not to remove the cover strips?

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Yes I think Shelleys  make a fiber sheet jointing compound that is sold in cartridges- basically I think its similar to that grey adhesive/ mastic stuff called fullerprene (sp?).

----------


## Slobba

> Is there a recommended filler to use in this case? Or is it recommended not to remove the cover strips?

  i would'nt use any fillers, as all fillers crack, replace the cover stripes would be better.
depending on the size of the gapes between the cement sheets...you can buy plastic PVC strips that go in between cement sheeting..that might be an option for you..cheaper than timber

----------


## Dirty Doogie

Before deciding on the texture coating it may be best to check the condition of the existing paintwork by puttting some masking tape on it - allow a day then rip the tape off. If any paint comes off with it the texture coat is likely to peel. If the existing paint is powdery it needs treatment before texture coating. 
As for the gaps under the cover battens - James Hardie make a gap sealant which is recommended and can be texture coated over. You may discover that the jionts between the sheet look really crappy if they arent finished off smoothly. You may also find in places that there are bits of metal flashing hanging out between sheets and also that some of the gaps are very large. 
If I was doing the job I would consider taking the battens off - texture coating the walls then gluing prepainted timber battens back with polyurethane flexible sealant. Bear in mind that the color of the textue coat will always look different to the same color on the battens due to the way light is reflected from the surfaces.  
A little bit of experimentation may be needed to find what works. Plastic strips, as suggested , stuck down with polyurethane and textured over may be the go also. 
These sorts of jobs sound very simple and easy but can easily become complicated (having done this sort of thing dozens of times) - eg the corners may have  very large gaps where the sheets come together - or even worse - you may find that when the timber battens are taken off that sheet edges are no longer nailled. 
Hope it goes well
Doog

----------

